# saint george island help



## outdoorsman52 (May 31, 2010)

looking for any tips fishing there  last year caught whiting  cats and a hammerhead shark on the beach with shrimp any pompano  or what ever else there  maybe even a charter fish trip will have my 14 year old son with me  thanks for any help


----------



## KULL NUTHIN' (May 31, 2010)

If your taking that jeep in your avatar run to the east end of the state park the pompano have been biting pretty good on sand fleas, but you have to have a good 4x4 to get in and out the rangers will not pull you out they call a wrecker and it cost you $200when ya going?


----------



## southGAlefty (May 31, 2010)

I went to the state park today and caught a mess of whiting on frozen shrimp off the beach. I thought you had to have a 4x4 to go to the state park too but it's paved all the way, or at least as far as I went. I asked the guy at the gate if my truck would be ok without all-terrain tires and he said it was paved all the way. Anyway...

I took a couple of bigger poles and was able to wade out and cast past the 2nd sandbar and caught 1 pompano on a shrimp out there. Also caught a ladyfish and my buddy caught a bluefish out there. All the whiting we caught were right up on the beach in the first trough. We used some cutbait and threw it out there past the 2nd sandbar with the big poles and got broke off several times by something pretty big. I'm assuming it was sharks but they doubled up my bigger rods and had them singing for a minute. We had a blast, just fish the bottom with some shrimp or cutbait and you should catch some fish. Water was really clear. Good luck!


----------



## outdoorsman52 (May 31, 2010)

2nd week of june


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 31, 2010)

Search under my name for St. George stuff. I have posted many threads over the years with tips and tactics and places to fish.

There are others that have done the same also.


----------



## KULL NUTHIN' (May 31, 2010)

southGAlefty said:


> I went to the state park today and caught a mess of whiting on frozen shrimp off the beach. I thought you had to have a 4x4 to go to the state park too but it's paved all the way, or at least as far as I went. I asked the guy at the gate if my truck would be ok without all-terrain tires and he said it was paved all the way. Anyway...
> 
> I took a couple of bigger poles and was able to wade out and cast past the 2nd sandbar and caught 1 pompano on a shrimp out there. Also caught a ladyfish and my buddy caught a bluefish out there. All the whiting we caught were right up on the beach in the first trough. We used some cutbait and threw it out there past the 2nd sandbar with the big poles and got broke off several times by something pretty big. I'm assuming it was sharks but they doubled up my bigger rods and had them singing for a minute. We had a blast, just fish the bottom with some shrimp or cutbait and you should catch some fish. Water was really clear. Good luck!



It's paved to a certain point then you have to go thru a gate and run the sand road to the end of the island that's where the fish are


----------



## yakker (Jun 2, 2010)

*st george island*

Been going there for years and love it.  We mostly use live shrimp all over the island.  When we stay on the bay side we use a cast net to catch greenies (i think thats what they call them) and use them for bait.  Then at night we use some of the small fish we catch as bait and try to catch sharks.  Two years ago I hooked a Black Tip and fought him for an hour.  He was about 6 or 7 feet long and broke off on the pier when I finally got him in.

Last year my 11 year old caught a 38" red on the beach using live shrimp on a Zebco 33 with 10 pound test.  It took a while to get him in but was well woth it.

We've also caught a lot of trout and spanish mackeral off the old bridge.

Bottom line is we use live shrimp most the time.

I hope you have a great trip.


----------



## Tide-Dancer (Jun 2, 2010)

There is great fishing on the bay side of SGI in the State Park.
Stop by Fisherman's Headquarters on the Island and talk to Larry Stone (owner) he can give you the local fishing report and fix you up with the bait you need.


----------



## GADUCKTHRASHER (Jun 2, 2010)

The East End is closed for construction, they had signs everywhere saying you would be fined for tresspassing.  Looks like they are going to put gravel out there.  Heard that too many people were getting stuck.  I was there lat week, the fishing cut off on day 2 due to 8 degree water temp. change.


----------



## outdoorsman52 (Jun 3, 2010)

thank you all for the info it really means a lot to us


----------



## GADUCKTHRASHER (Jun 3, 2010)

Get you a cast net and throw it over near the 3 crosses, will be on your left side going over to St. George.  Try the grassy shallow areas for finger mullet, pin and bull minows.
Also try and catch a ladyfish and use it as cut bait.  I've caught trout, redfish, spainish mackerl, and others on it.  Pm me if you need more info.


----------



## grim (Jun 3, 2010)

I use live shrimp almost exclusively on SGI.  They just seem to out perform sandfleas, but they work too.  

There are a variety of places to fish there too.  You can fish the cut, the east end, the surf,the fishing pier/old bridge on the bay side, and the oyster bars on the bay side behind the chruch to the east of the bridge (three crosses).


----------



## rfagan (Jun 4, 2010)

Fished it last week. Limit on specs everyday. Live shrimp on the beach on last four hrs of falling tide, you could almost set your watch by them . Just west of the cut on the grass was good in 4 - 6 ft of water "falling tide" with speck rig or pink and white curly tail jig under a poping cork. in the park, from the landing at east cove were the redfish, saltwater assassin acid rain color, lot of small ones but when you got a keeper it was a good one. hope this helps.


----------



## d-a (Jun 4, 2010)

outdoorsman52 said:


> 2nd week of june




Send me a Pm, I'm gonna still be there the second week of June. I should have room in my boat to get you and your son out fishing. 

d-a


----------



## slightly grayling (Jun 6, 2010)

Where is the "my hat is off to you" smiley face?  Very decent thing to do, kudos!
-SG


d-a said:


> Send me a Pm, I'm gonna still be there the second week of June. I should have room in my boat to get you and your son out fishing.
> 
> d-a


----------



## outdoorsman52 (Jun 6, 2010)

pm sent thank you d-a


----------



## Rob (Jun 6, 2010)

I just got back, I did not fish as much as I have in the past but the fishing on the beach was good.  We had a few calm mornings and I fished the surf - we caught pompano, trout, and one whiting (the neighbor was targetting whiting and filled the cooler up a one morning).  I did best with a yellow pompano jig tipped with shrimp.  I caught a few on berkely gulp.  We fished the bay one morning out of the kayak and caught a couple of reds on berkely gulp (3" new penny shrimp).  Good Luck.


----------



## southGAlefty (Jun 6, 2010)

I really hope the oil spill doesn't mess that place up. I have just started getting into surf fishing and the bug has bit me hard! I was there last weekend and can't wait to get back


----------



## KULL NUTHIN' (Jun 6, 2010)

They say appalachicola is gonna be like the forrest gump of the gulf the only ones spared after all this because of the currents, let's hope so


----------



## Rob (Jun 7, 2010)

I pray for the entire gulf - that area is truly a national treasure.



southGAlefty said:


> I really hope the oil spill doesn't mess that place up. I have just started getting into surf fishing and the bug has bit me hard! I was there last weekend and can't wait to get back


----------



## outdoorsman52 (Jun 7, 2010)

looks like the 3rd week of june ill be there on the 14th counting down the days cant wait


----------



## sportsman94 (Jun 7, 2010)

what worked for me last year was during mid day at high tide to go out to the sandbar as high as i frelt comfortable with then casting as far as i could, around 10 o clock at night id fish off the bank and caught some pretty good fish on cut bait


----------



## d-a (Jun 8, 2010)

There was a 60lb Black drum caught off the old SGI bridge on Sunday. For you guys with an inshore boat the spanish have been chasing bait at the east end the last few days on the out going tide. 

d-a


----------



## outdoorsman52 (Jun 10, 2010)

3 days to go


----------



## altom (Jun 12, 2010)

this will be my third trip to SGI but the first time I'll try fishing.  The posts here have been very helpful but I I one question - several posts mention "the cut" - where is it?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 12, 2010)

altom said:


> this will be my third trip to SGI but the first time I'll try fishing.  The posts here have been very helpful but I I one question - several posts mention "the cut" - where is it?



It is the man made channel separating St. George (West end) and Little St. George.


----------



## outdoorsman52 (Jun 12, 2010)

im packed ready to leave leaving 6 am in morning will let all know how we do when home try to post picktures as well thanks to all for the info there are a lot of good folks on gon any one elease going to be there this week


----------



## outdoorsman52 (Jun 20, 2010)

we had a good time caught whiting trout lady fish sail cats catfish cooked the trought on the grill it was really good went out on a half day bay charter feel like we were took there but thats ok for now that ive been out in a boat in the bay ill take mine next year sorry no pictures  thanks to all that helped us out


----------



## GREG66 (Jun 21, 2010)

altom said:


> this will be my third trip to SGI but the first time I'll try fishing.  The posts here have been very helpful but I I one question - several posts mention "the cut" - where is it?



On the west end, you have to go into the Plantation to get to it by land.


----------

